# International 444 BD154 Glow Plugs



## Clint53 (Jun 19, 2021)

My first post here.
I'm looking at this tractor for a very cheap price.
The owner said it would only start cold with starting fluid, but he has never had a switch key and there was a push button installed to start the tractor.
He also said after it starts and the engine is warmed up the starting fluid is not needed.
So I'm thinking the glow plugs were not being used, hence the need for the starting fluid.
I can hot wire the glow plugs and try it to see what happens.
Your thoughts?

Also I've read the glow plugs only operate at .9 volts with a resistor in line.
I've also read that the glow plugs can be changed to Champion CL 171 and will run 12 volts.
Does anyone know if the above is true?

Many thanks.
Here is a vid I made when I checked the tractor out.

International 444


----------



## Vanman08 (Aug 1, 2020)

I have an International B414, very similar to this tractor. It will not start when cold without using the glow plugs. It has over 3400 hours on it. It had 3100 on the tach when I inherited it, but the tach cable was broken. I have no idea how long it had been broken. I had to replace the glow plugs. My FIL had started it for years with starting fluid instead of replacing the glow plugs. 

I wish mine had power steering.

Good luck with this one if you get it.


----------



## Clint53 (Jun 19, 2021)

Vanman08 said:


> I have an International B414, very similar to this tractor. It will not start when cold without using the glow plugs. It has over 3400 hours on it. It had 3100 on the tach when I inherited it, but the tach cable was broken. I have no idea how long it had been broken. I had to replace the glow plugs. My FIL had started it for years with starting fluid instead of replacing the glow plugs.
> 
> I wish mine had power steering.
> 
> Good luck with this one if you get it.


Thanks for the reply.
I'm thinking the hour meter stopped when they stopped using the key and started it with the push button.
As easy as the motor was to turn, it has a bunch of hours on it.


----------



## Vanman08 (Aug 1, 2020)

The hour meter on the tach has nothing to do with the the key. It is mechanical.


----------



## Clint53 (Jun 19, 2021)

Vanman08 said:


> The hour meter on the tach has nothing to do with the the key. It is mechanical.


Thanks. I didn't know.
So it probably has 11K hours if it's working.


----------

